# okay, next problem!



## peteyfoozer (Feb 1, 2012)

She is absolutely not letting this lamb nurse. She licks him a lot, but she is bashing him when he tries to go to her udder. I milked the plugs out to make sure she had some. I have had to smash her against the wall to make her let him nurse. He keeps wanting to go back, but she isn't letting him. She finally hit him hard enough to make him limp. I brought him in and gave him a couple ounces of goat colostrum to fill his belly then put him back in with her. Do you think she will start letting him nurse or do I have to separate him and put him on a bottle? I thought these Dorpers were supposed to be good mothers.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 1, 2012)

I would tie her up and put him on the teat to nurse a few times.  Sounds like her udder could be sore and she doesn't want him to nurse.  You could also milk both sides out a good bit, and bottle the lamb if you can't get him to nurse it, but I'm more a fan of putting the lamb on the teat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, dorpers and dorper crosses usually are very good mothers.  There are always exceptions, and you may have bought one of those...hopefully not and she'll start letting the "little" guy nurse soon.  Wow...that is a very big lamb!  I'm curious how much he weighs!

I'd call the person you bought this ewe from and find out if birthing and mothering problems are why she was sold?  She's a beautiful ewe!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 1, 2012)

I went out and held her a few more times to let him nurse and she is finally letting him nurse on his own. I think maybe because she is so bruised that the uterine contractions from the nursing hurt her too much? She's mothering up nicely now. My nephew in another state picked up the ewes for me, as he is an auctioneer. Thank you,, I wouldn't know a good one from a carbuncle, but I figured I can learn and then upgrade! 

I didn't weigh him...not even sure where the scale is right now! But I am curious also


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 1, 2012)

Just let me say from personal experience that uterine contractions from nursing are MISERABLE.    Good luck with your new mama.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2012)

Kelly, I have to agree with you on that one!!!

That is great news that she is letting him nurse now on his own!!!!  YAY!!!!  She will probably be just fine now and having had such a big lamb and needing assistance, perhaps she thought she needed more rest and perhaps a cup of morning tea?


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 1, 2012)

She is doing fabulously with him now. I am  not so sure about tea, but I suppose I could share a coffee and brandy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2012)

Coffee and brandy sound lovely  After each lamb was born hubby and I would have a toast with some brandy...lambing tradition.

So glad it's working out now!!!!  woo hoooooooo ))


----------

